# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Feb RollCall

## ukran1ans

Ok, Guess I'll start the list for this month since I just booked my flight...

Feb 8th-17th, WS

----------


## fargoman

February 15-24th..Coco..

----------


## Rumlover

Thanks Ukran1ans, no flights yet (waiting on Southwest) but room booked February 8-23 AT NBCC.

----------


## Todd

Todd & Cher Feb 17th to 29th.  WS.

----------


## Monty&Melo

Damn Ukran1ans, same exact dates as you but just down the beach at Rondel.

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

Kold Ass Mofo and better half
The BIG Man and better half
Joplin Sisters
Oh Oh Gee Hosay
J Zee and better half
Sistah Sarah and not the better half
H.S.T. and better half

Coco First two weeks of Feb + / -

----------


## danap

jan 19 to feb 28  , green leaf cabins, best in the west chicken mmmmm cant wait

----------


## BikerMike

Feb 4th to March 5th Semi (and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:  

soon come


Bless

----------


## BikerMike

Smokehouse Jim and his crew will be there Feb 4 till Feb.20th he told me to let you know  :Smile:

----------


## ukran1ans

> damn ukran1ans, same exact dates as you but just down the beach at rondel.


gmta!!!!

----------


## Phil & Cindy

Phil & Cindy...Feb. 7-17th Grand Pineapple

----------


## captaind

Soon Come...

1/19 - 2/28 danap @ Green Leaf Cabins
2/1 - 2/14 Kold Ass Mofo (+ 1 and The BIG Man + 1, Joplin Sisters, Oh Oh Gee Hosay, J Zee + 1, Sistah Sarah, H.S.T. + 1) @ CCLP
2/4 - 2/20 Smokehouse Jim (and crew)
2/4 - 3/5 BikerMike, Semi (and crew)
2/7 - 2/17 Phil & Cindy @ GP
2/8 - 2/17 Ukran1ans @ WS
2/8 - 2/17 Monty&Melo @ Rondel
2/8 - 2/23 Rumlover @ NBCC
2/15 - 2/24 fargoman @ CCLP
2/17 - 2/29 Todd & Cher @ WS
Captaind and Miss G




[/QUOTE]

----------


## Boogzy

drifting away at Drifters Jan 26 till feb 29

----------


## BikerMike

Boogzy cya in Feb.

semi(and crew)

----------


## Boogzy

dat fi sure Mike

----------


## Russ In Mn

Russ & Tracey Rockhouse 2/12 - 2/22  woo hoo!

----------


## captaind

1/19 - 2/28 danap @ Green Leaf Cabins
1/26 - 2/29 Boogzy @ Drifters
2/1 - 2/14 Kold Ass Mofo (+ 1 and The BIG Man + 1, Joplin Sisters, Oh Oh Gee Hosay, J Zee + 1, Sistah Sarah, H.S.T. + 1) @ CCLP
2/4 - 2/20 Smokehouse Jim (and crew)
2/4 - 3/5 BikerMike, Semi (and crew)
2/7 - 2/17 Phil & Cindy @ GP
2/8 - 2/17 Ukran1ans @ WS
2/8 - 2/17 Monty&Melo @ Rondel
2/8 - 2/23 Rumlover @ NBCC
2/12 - 2/22 Russ in Mn & Tracey @ Rockhouse
2/15 - 2/24 fargoman @ CCLP
2/15   Miss G and CaptainD
2/17 - 2/29 Todd & Cher @ WS

----------


## Homebrewer

1/19 - 2/28 danap @ Green Leaf Cabins
1/26 - 2/29 Boogzy @ Drifters
2/1 - 2/14 Kold Ass Mofo (+ 1 and The BIG Man + 1, Joplin Sisters, Oh Oh Gee Hosay, J Zee + 1, Sistah Sarah, H.S.T. + 1) @ CCLP
2/4 - 2/20 Smokehouse Jim (and crew)
2/4 - 3/5 BikerMike, Semi (and crew)
2/7 - 2/17 Phil & Cindy @ GP
2/8 - 2/17 Ukran1ans @ WS
2/8 - 2/17 Monty&Melo @ Rondel
2/8 - 2/23 Rumlover @ NBCC
2/12 - 2/22 Russ in Mn & Tracey @ Rockhouse
2/15 - 2/24 fargoman @ CCLP
2/15 Miss G and CaptainD
2/17 - 2/29 Todd & Cher @ WS
2/18-2/26 Homebrewer @ Country Country

----------


## SoloTraveller

4 of us (wife, son, sister in law) booked for Rayon Feb 13-25. 6th year in a row for us.

----------


## Jaherring

My wife and I will be at Firefly Feb. 11 - 17. Looking forward to our daily beach bar walk!

----------


## M&G Montreal

M&G Montreal - 24 Jan to 28 Feb.  PG

----------


## yooper bill

yooper bill    1/2/2020 to 4/1/2020

----------


## Candyman

Frank & Lisa Jan 31st to Feb 13th... 2nd time at SOV

----------


## David Bailey

Our group of 9 will be back at the Treehouse February 8th through the 15th.

----------


## Bobmac

Bobmac and Squirrel 2/1-2/22 and JAbird and Harleymon 2/8-2/22 at Foote Prints.

----------


## ukran1ans

> Our group of 9 will be back at the Treehouse February 8th through the 15th.


Any relation to George?  :Wink:

----------


## BikerMike

soon come !

----------


## Dreamin0

Leslie and Chris
Feb 15 to the 19 Banana Shout
Feb 19 to the 22 Firefly

----------


## rocknrollfarmer

Debbie & Toddy: Jan. 28 to Feb. 26.   yamon'

----------


## bigga

1/28-2/13 Bigga (group of 8)

----------


## bikescott

Feb 1st-8th a group of 6 at CoCo

----------


## Bella Bea

First time in Negril for Feb-March. Just booked flights! Feb 23 to March 5th!

----------


## JitterBug

feb 1-29
tripping around the first two weeks
at moms guesthouse the last two

----------


## Bella Bea

I am very excited about my stay in Feb-March. I've only been to Negril in low season and my budget is under $60. Any suggestions? I'm looking everywhere: Airbnb, TripAdvisor, VRBO etc.. right now my options are Seascape, Best of the West/Greenleaf cabins and Colletas. I've never stayed in the cliffs but I'm willing to try. Any advice would be really appreciated!

----------


## ukran1ans

> I am very excited about my stay in Feb-March. I've only been to Negril in low season and my budget is under $60. Any suggestions? I'm looking everywhere: Airbnb, TripAdvisor, VRBO etc.. right now my options are Seascape, Best of the West/Greenleaf cabins and Colletas. I've never stayed in the cliffs but I'm willing to try. Any advice would be really appreciated!


You'd be away from the beach but the Judy house is well reviewed and very affordable in your budget.

----------


## Boogzy

> I am very excited about my stay in Feb-March. I've only been to Negril in low season and my budget is under $60. Any suggestions? I'm looking everywhere: Airbnb, TripAdvisor, VRBO etc.. right now my options are Seascape, Best of the West/Greenleaf cabins and Colletas. I've never stayed in the cliffs but I'm willing to try. Any advice would be really appreciated!


Seascape is a good deal for the price. It is a decent apartment in a very good location

----------


## Bella Bea

Thanks all for your advice! Now I'm debating between Seascape and Providence Cottages behind No limit bar. I've never stayed in the West but thinking to expand my horizons. Thoughts?

----------


## Bella Bea

I've decided to do a pub crawl for my birthday celebration! Any suggestions of bars to hit. Any suggestions would be appreciated. If any one wants to join let me know!
I'm thinking March 2 or 3.

----------


## poolguywindsor

January 30th. Until February 17 poolguy and mama bear.

----------


## Bella Bea

had to change my dates for feb. 29-march12!
So pub crawl should be on my 29th birthday! March 4th  :Smile: 
hope to meet some new friends!

----------


## Momthor3

Momthor @ PG 1/25-2/29.   Can’t wait!!!

----------


## Yesihunt2

Red Ground Feb 5th-8th then to Negril Dreams Feb 8th-18th

----------


## larryg

2/15-2/25, Kuyaba
Anyone have experience with the One Love bus.....worth it?

----------


## Muck

> 2/15-2/25, Kuyaba
> Anyone have experience with the One Love bus.....worth it?


We've done it a few times and have a great time. You'll have the opportunity to visit a few bars on the West End that you might not normally otherwise.  Just know that the bus will be crowded. Lenbert is the owner/driver and there is no charge for the tour, but you should tip him...at least $10/person. I tipped him $40 for my wife and I and thought it was worth it for the experience.

----------


## larryg

Thanks for the info

----------


## Joe King

Joe King, Mrs King, 2  Children & 2 Grandsons FireFly 
Feb 01 - Feb 19

----------


## nori

Nori, hubby and newby at coco: 23rd - Mar1

----------


## David Bailey

> Any relation to George?


No relation to George, sorry it took me a while to reply. We’ll be just down the beach from you so if you see a bald white guy with 8 Asian men, women and kids you found me.

----------


## ukran1ans

> No relation to George, sorry it took me a while to reply. Well be just down the beach from you so if you see a bald white guy with 8 Asian men, women and kids you found me.


I actually wander down to the Yard Beach house a few times a week, going right past the Treehouse, so I'll look for your group!

----------


## frankk

2/04 - 2/18 Frank & Millie @ WS

----------


## ukran1ans

> 2/04 - 2/18 Frank & Millie @ WS


See ya at the beer raft!!!

----------


## Boogzy

Hey Biker Mike  tick tock tick tock. Soon we be home

----------


## Boogzy

How bout you Smokey. You tick tocking as well..?

----------


## smokehouse

High Biker Mike and Boogzy

I'll be on the rock in 35 daze.  I'm ready all ready,lol.  How many people with you this year Boogzy?  I'll hook up with you both on Feb. 4th.  I'll have some new 2020 "I was there Negril Jamaica stickers for our boardie friends.

Smokehouse Jim

----------


## nokashformobay

Booking into my favorite island 
Jan 25th - Feb29th 
Soon come

----------


## treewacker

Hey NOCASH.  Don't forget u r buying the redstripes,  that first day

----------


## TheDalaiLama

Bill & Vera Feb 23-29 Grand Pineapple

----------


## BikerMike

cya at Sunnyside Feb 5th ! Let the Party begin !!!!!!!

----------


## nokashformobay

Haha!!! See you on the beach Treewacker

----------


## BikerMike

Ya Mon soon come !

----------


## Bossman

Bossman and Appletongal 2/8-2/22 Donaldson's Inn on the beach

----------


## mjc12771

CCLP Feb 8-22. Can’t come soon enough.

----------


## appletongal

> Bossman and Appletongal 2/8-2/22 Donaldson's Inn on the beach


<3 <3 <3

----------


## Bucky

Rondel 2/10 - 2/15 , Villa Sur Mer 2/15-2/20

----------


## Kay Spiker Pontius

Hubby and I with mother in law & her friend (both newbies &75 both widows)Feb 8-15

----------


## Tabi

Feb8-20th Fun Holiday

----------


## BikerMike

2/4/2020 soon come

----------


## Joe King

> 2/4/2020 soon come


2/1/2020 Sooner come.  :Smile:

----------


## bikescott

One more sleep!
Flight leaves at 5:50AM
Whoo.........Whoo............................

----------


## BikerMike

cya soon, 3 more sleeps 4 us !

----------


## ukran1ans

Welcome Mon...
1/2 - 4/1 yooper bill
1/19 - 2/28 danap @ Green Leaf Cabins
1/24 - 2/28 M&G Montreal @ PG
1/25 - 2/29 nocashformobay
1/25 - 2/29 Momthor3 @ PG
1/26 - 2/29 Boogzy @ Drifters
1/28 - 2/26 rocknrollfarmer (Debbie & Toddy) @ Yamon
2/1 - 2/22 Bobmac and Squirrel @ Foote Prints
2/1 - 2/29 JitterBug @ Trippin and Mama's Guesthouse
2/4 - 2/20 Smokehouse Jim (and crew)
2/4 - 3/5 BikerMike, Semi (and crew)
2/8 - 2/20 Tabi @ Fun Holiday
2/8 - 2/22 Bossman & Appletongal @ Donaldson's Inn
2/8 - 2/22 JAbird and Harleymon @ Foote Prints
2/8 - 2/23 Rumlover @ NBCC
2/10 - 2/20 Bucky @Rondel/Villa Sur Mer
2/12 - 2/22 Russ in Mn & Tracey @ Rockhouse
2/13 - 2/25 SoloTraveller (W/family) @ Rayon
2/15 - 2/22 Dreamin0 (Leslie&Chris) @ Banana Shout/Firefly
2/15 - 2/24 fargoman @ CCLP
2/15 Miss G and CaptainD
2/15 - 2/25 larryg @Kuyaba
2/17 - 2/29 Todd & Cher @ WS
2/18 - 2/26 Homebrewer @ Country Country

Soon Come...
2/23 - 2/29 TheDalaiLama (Bill & Vera) @ GP
2/23 - 3/1 nori, hubby & newbie @ CCLP

Sad Go...
2/1 - 2/8 bikescott (Group of 6) @ CCLP
2/5 - 2/10 tristenbuggs23 @ Legends
1/28 - 2/13 bigga (Group of 8)
1/31 - 2/13 Candyman (Frank & Lisa) @ SOV
2/1 - 2/14 Kold Ass Mofo (+ 1 and The BIG Man + 1, Joplin Sisters, Oh Oh Gee Hosay, J Zee + 1, Sistah Sarah, H.S.T. + 1) @ CCLP
1/30 - 2/17 poolguywindsor (and mama bear)
2/11 - 2/17 Jaherring (and wife) @ Firefly
2/4 - 2/18 Frankk (and Millie) @ WS
2/7 - 2/17 Phil & Cindy @ GP
2/8 - 2/15 Kay Spiker Pontius (Hubby, mom and friend)
2/8 - 2/15 David Bailey (group of 9) @ Treehouse
2/8 - 2/17 Ukran1ans @ WS
2/8 - 2/17 Monty&Melo @ Rondel
2/8 - 2/18 Yesihunt2 @ Red Ground/Negril Dreams
2/1 - 2/19 Joe King and Mrs King, 2 Children & 2 Grandsons @ Firefly

----------


## Irine

Well, I would love to have been on this list but our son is getting married 01/29/2021. I know that sounds like a long way off but anyone with kids knows how expensive weddings can be. This one will be in Puerto Vallarta Mexico. So unless we can find a cheap flight from Mexico to JA we will end up missing next winter too. Anyone with any experience with that? Setting up a triple flight? Oh well, I hope White Sands lets us back in when the time comes.

----------


## Markis

So am I allowed to be on the list? We just booked for February 20th. 2021...…

----------


## Rumlover

Markis, that list doesn’t start until March 1st!! (grin) And I’m already standing in line.

----------

